# do columbus and cascade play nicely?



## mb-squared (4/7/14)

I'm cooking up a "red ipa" recipe and this is what I have so far. Looking for a big smooth malty backbone with lots of citrus and pine. What do you think?

```
Boil Size: 57.04 l
Post Boil Volume: 53.04 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 50.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 48.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.058 SG
Estimated Color: 33.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 45.9 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 90.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 91.8 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
9.00 kg               Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC)         Grain         1        87.8 %        
0.50 kg               Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (118.2 EBC)   Grain         2        4.9 %         
0.50 kg               Caramunich Malt (110.3 EBC)              Grain         3        4.9 %         
0.25 kg               Carafa III (1034.3 EBC)                  Grain         4        2.4 %         
25.00 g               Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - First Wo Hop           5        20.2 IBUs     
25.00 g               Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 15.0 min         Hop           6        3.3 IBUs      
25.00 g               Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - Boil 15. Hop           7        8.5 IBUs      
25.00 g               Cascade [6.70 %] - Boil 10.0 min         Hop           8        3.0 IBUs      
25.00 g               Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - Boil 10. Hop           9        6.2 IBUs      
25.00 g               Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 5.0 min          Hop           10       1.3 IBUs      
25.00 g               Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - Boil 5.0 Hop           11       3.4 IBUs      
75.00 g               Cascade [6.70 %] - Boil 0.0 min          Hop           12       0.0 IBUs      
25.00 g               Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - Boil 0.0 Hop           13       0.0 IBUs      
50.00 g               Citra [12.00 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days       Hop           15       0.0 IBUs      
25.00 g               Cascade [5.50 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days      Hop           16       0.0 IBUs      
25.00 g               Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - Dry Hop  Hop           17       0.0 IBUs      


Mash Schedule: Temperature Mash, 1 Step, Full Body
Total Grain Weight: 10.25 kg
```


----------



## Phoney (4/7/14)

Indeed they do. citra & cascade = ctirus fruity, Columbus = dank, herbal & earthy like weed (not that I would know h34r: )

So your 2:1 ratio will be a match made in heaven.


----------



## mb-squared (4/7/14)

music to my ears


----------



## HBHB (4/7/14)

from one end of my tongue to the other, yes, they play nicely together.
h34r:


----------



## indica86 (4/7/14)

90% brewhouse efficiency? I need to get there.

Last IPA I just finished drinking had FWH, Whirlpool and dry - that is all, so lovely.

Looks like a good one though.


----------



## CrookedFingers (4/7/14)

That looks tasty. :icon_drool2:
I cubed a pale ale recently with late additions of my homegrown cascade and columbus….cant wait to get yeast in it.

CF


----------



## mb-squared (4/7/14)

oh cool, so other people are combining these two hops. I haven't come across any recipes that combine them, but given the feedback above I think I'll go ahead with this recipe this weekend. we'll have to compare notes in a few weeks


----------



## mb-squared (19/7/14)

Two weeks from BK to glass -- 1 week primary and 1 week of dry-hopping (done in the primary). Not quite carbonated properly yet, but passable. It has a nice almost creamy fruit salad (think melon) front end and nose (from the Citra dry hop I suspect) and then a late and lingering grapefruit zest-like taste. It is big, bold beer but smooth and easy drinking enough to really sneak up on you -- at 6.7% I'll have to remember take it easy.





Upshot for me is, yes, columbus and cascade do play together nicely.


----------



## QldKev (19/7/14)

They are two of the Three C's, so definitely go well together. Centennial is the third of the Three C's.


----------



## Bribie G (19/7/14)

I haven't made an APA for a year or so, I'm sure I've got both in Freezer. All this dirty slut talk has got me interested again. :icon_drool2:


----------

